# [AZ - Mesa] - Need a few good gamers



## hafrogman (Nov 30, 2004)

Our Sunday afternoon D&D game has recently lost a few people and we need replacements.  Willingness to DM occasionally would be appreciated by the current DM.

Game is on Sundays, from 1pm to around 5 pm.


If interested, please email Jeff Hall at <jeff.hall@bannerhealth.com>


----------



## Rpjunkie (Dec 18, 2004)

BUMP!!!!!

we are still looking.....


----------



## umberfane (Jan 9, 2005)

I might be interested in gaming with your group.  I live in Gilbert and have played D&D for over 25 yrs. (Last 4 not so much..)  I am willing to game in 1.0v, 2.0v, 3.0v, or 3.5v.  Let me know about your group (makeup, characters, style of play, ages, etc..) 

Brian


----------



## Rpjunkie (Jan 16, 2005)

well i am 33 , my wife is 28, ha_frogman is 22 and we have 2 more starting tomorrow that are in thier 40s so we are for the most part a little older. wife plays rogues and sorcerers. Ha plays fighters usually.. dwarven mostly  "HEY" and of course i dm. Not sure what are new players are gonna play. but right now we have a bard, and a wizard. we have another player that is usualy there, but he is going to Japan for 8 months. So feel free to email me at Jeff.Hall@bannerhealth.com if you have any other questions. i use mostly published adventures, but sometimes i use stuff i make up. I do a lot of improve too. 

RPJ


----------



## hrafnagud (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey there!  I apologize for crashing in on your thread, but I thought perhaps someone here might be interested in a HârnMaster game I am starting this week.  I have 4 players ready to go, and I'd like to find at least 1 more.  We play in Scottsdale (near the old town) every other Saturday, early evening to whenever we stop.

Interested parties email me at hrafnagud@cox.net


----------

